# zsuppkocsival



## Encolpius

Helló, tudja valaki mi lehet a zsuppkocsi? A dalban van: "...zsuppkocsival (?), három csacsival, várnak a lányok a cvikipuszival..."
Persze azt sem tudom, hogy az zsuppkocsi, vagy esetleg tényleg Zsup-kocsi, ami szerintem hülyeség, én meg nem is zsupp... ismertem a dalt
A zsupp jelenthet zsúpot, zsúpfedelet is, de zsúpfedeles kocsiról még nem hallottam.
Köszi


----------



## Zsanna

Vagy az a kocsi, ami a zsúpot szállítja, vagy - ha a zsuppol, azaz toloncol, kiutasít a tő - az, amivel elszállítanak valakit. (Vagy pedig valami egészen más...)


----------



## BezierCurve

Egy rendőrautó talán (szleng)? http://forum.index.hu/Article/showArticle?go=99461112&t=9196187


----------



## Encolpius

nem hiszem, hogy a dalban egy ilyen típusú kocsival és három csacsival mennének ki a ligetbe...ez nem nagyon romantikus  Amúgy ismert ez a dal, vagy csak én tudok róla, szerintem népszerű volt.


----------



## francisgranada

Fogalmam sincs mi fán terem a zsuppkocsi, de BezierCurve utalása szerintem jó. Az, hogy egy dalban miként használják, vagy mit értenek alatta, az nem feltétlenül meghatározó ... (szerintem). 

Apropos: Nincs olyan szó hogy "bezsuppolni"? Nem tudom honnét szedem, de úgy rémlik mintha létezne ilyesféle ...


----------



## Zsanna

Egyetértek (már megint!) Francisszal. BC linkje arra utal, hogy a rendőrautót (egy fajtát legalábbis) akar jelenteni ez a zsuppkocsi. 
Bár az értelmező szótár (MÉK) sem ismeri, de valószínűleg valami népies beceneve lehetett ennek a típusú járgánynak. 

Ekkor tényleg a (be)_zsuppol_ igével áll kapcsolatban a szó, ami _toloncol_t jelent. (A toloncol pedig ugyanez a forrás szerint: "1945 előtt: rendőrhatóság a közbiztonságot és közrendet veszélyeztető személyt vhova utasít v. hatósági úton kényszerrel odakísér, hogy ott felügyelet alá helyezze".)

A dalban egyébként a 3 csacsi utalhat arra, hogy "nincs nagy vész" (a zsuppkocsi ellenére)... Végülis a lányok cvikipuszija is inkább mókás, mint romantikus.
A sorokat nem ismertem fel, annak ellénere, hogy tényleg egy ismert dalról van szó. A címéről már könnyebb felismerni: _Nagy a feje, búsuljon a ló_. (Dalszöveg itt.)


----------



## Encolpius

hát minden arra utal, hogy a zsuppkocsi nem más mint a rabomobil  Valami romantikusabbra gondoltam....


----------



## Akitlosz

Rabszállító autó, korábban szekér, amivel illetve amibe ki- illetve bezsuppolják az arra érdemeseket.

Ha nem kényszer hatására, hanem önként utazol vele, akkor lehet romantikus.


----------



## Encolpius

Zsanna said:


> ... Bár az értelmező szótár (MÉK) sem ismeri, de valószínűleg valami népies beceneve lehetett ennek a típusú járgánynak. ...



De ismeri, csak én nem tudok keresni!  Ezért bocs mindenkinek. 
MÉK, 1972 valóban nincsen feltüntetve, de
Magyar Értlemező Kéziszótár, 2003, fel van tüntetve
*zsuppkocsi *fn biz rég rabszállító (rendőrautó). [< zsuppol]
Csak nekem a digitális változat van meg, és ha beírtam a zsupp szót, nem adott meg semmit, de ha beírtam zsupp*-ot, bizony kiírta!
De gratulálok azoknak, akiknek ez szótár nélkül is sikerült.


----------



## Zsanna

Nekem a 1999-es változat van meg. (Az 1972-es az első kiadás volt.)


----------



## Encolpius

Ha pontos akarok lenni, nekem az 1989-es áltozat van meg.


----------



## Zsanna

Köszi az infót.


----------

